# Alpine 7905 CD installed test



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Default - Taking my life away
Alpine 7905 CD Test
Alpine 7905 (1988)
Sony XM 2040 amplifier (I990)
1988 civic lx 4 door

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJVdFtuQS1A&t=50s


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice Rob !

My 05 , 03 and 7380 all fit in and play through the same cage 
The 09 also fits and plays but with rear out only 

I wonder if the kicks from my '91 accord would fit all the civics of that period 



Cheers ...... Vin


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

vinman said:


> Very nice Rob !
> 
> My 05 , 03 and 7380 all fit in and play through the same cage
> The 09 also fits and plays but with rear out only
> ...


thanks.. loving the sound.. its amazing.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGghA6qcS54


----------

